
有中国的同胞吗？ - lirufei0808
新人报道，本人英语不是很好，请问有会中文的朋友吗？
======
trevelyan
会中文的人不一定是中国人。

~~~
d_r
Translation: "People who can speak Chinese are not necessarily Chinese
people."

------
xiaoma
我看你先加強你的英文再回來比較好吧. 本網站的內容比較不好學. 也許你可以找個網頁可以跟學習中文的外國朋友做個交換,像lingq.com.
在優庫也可看很多美國電影,電視節目. 多聽多看,這樣子會進步得比較快. 只是要找內容比較簡單一點的,太難的話就沒意思了.

~~~
davidchua
太多字；没有看

------
thristian
Google Translate says:

    
    
        Chinese compatriots it?
    
        New report, my English is not very good, will there a Chinese friend?

~~~
shadowz
More like: Any Chinese "friends"?

New guy here, my English is not very good, anybody here speak Chinese?

------
whoisterencelee
Yes, but the news are in English anyways.

------
staunch
[http://translate.google.com/translate?js=y&prev=_t&h...](http://translate.google.com/translate?js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=1&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fnews.ycombinator.com%2Fitem%3Fid%3D1353713&sl=zh-
CN&tl=en)

------
fezzl
我是从新加波来的. 你们呢?

------
tszming
我是香港人 哈哈..

------
l4u
第一次在这里看到中文

------
shadowz
有, 但是这里不是HN中文版

------
davidchua
我是华人可是不是中国人。

你好。

~~~
spacebob
Lol, google translate shows "I am a Chinese but not Chinese.".

English doesn't seem to distinguish between ethnic Chinese and Chinese
nationals. Goes to show how much is lost in translation.

~~~
quant18
English and plenty of other languages don't distinguish between "ethnic Foo"
and "Fooland citizens" for most Foo who have their own country named after
them.

Pretty much the only exception is in Central Asia (where you have e.g.
"Kazakh" vs. "Kazakhstani" in English, "Kazakh(skii)" vs.
"Kazakhstanets/Kazakhstanskii" in Russian, etc.)

Chinese is one of the few exceptions to this principle (e.g. eluosizu vs.
eluosiren), since they want to make sure to clearly distinguish between their
own ethnic minorities and the citizens of the neighboring countries.

~~~
spacebob
Hmm, interesting. Perhaps it is rooted in the European concept of a nation
state, where political legitimacy derives from cultural identity?

Btw, don't Native Americans identify themselves by their ethnic heritage as
well? Not to mention South Asia (Hindu, Punjabi) and the Middle East (Arab,
Persian, Jew, etc.). From what little I know of African cultures, many seem to
also use distinct ethnic identities (Tutsi, Hutu, Zulu, etc.).

------
rociiu
有的

